
Science Compared Every Diet, and the Winner Is Real Food (2014) - Tomte
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/03/science-compared-every-diet-and-the-winner-is-real-food/284595/?single_page=true
======
CuriouslyC
Comparing diets like this is stupid. The optimal diet is different for
everyone. Lean, active people tend to do better with a high carbohydrate diet,
while sedentary, overweight people tend to do better on high fat diets.
Furthermore, an individual's microbiome and genetics make even these broad
generalizations frequently inaccurate. For example, eggs are a critical part
of my diet, but for some people they're a terrible idea.

Pretty much the only thing that is common among everyone is that a high
fermentable carbohydrate intake (e.g. legumes) is extremely healthy.

------
pentago
I would totally want to hear this guy's feedback on fasting, ADF specifically.

